# BREEDING & PRIVACY



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

Opinions on tortoise colonies, regarding their breeding performance in a isolated/private surrounding vs non isolated/private surrounding? We have found that by keeping our colony in an isolated/private environment has increased our breeding quality, resulting with better overall fertility. Any opinion and experiences welcome. Thanks to all.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't understand the privacy you mention, are you talking about privacy from people? other tortoises?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I don't understand the privacy you mention, are you talking about privacy from people? other tortoises?



Yes, keeping the breeding colony isolated from distractions and annoyances. Part of what I think contributes to our success is our tortoises are not bothered much or stressed.


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I don't have much breeding experience yet. Mostly my sulcatas. Scooter doesn't stop for nothing. Anytime of day. Anywhere on the ranch. Any time of year. Before a meal. After a meal... you get the idea. In my case, they are surrounded by lots of human and vehicular activity all day long. There are always tons of people of all ages checking them out. He doesn't even stop to take a breath when there are a dozen school children within touching distance of him. I tell my little girl they are "wrestling". My boss can hear the bellowing noise from inside the office and so can the clients on the other end of the phone. I guess what I'm saying is that, if they are used to a certain level of human activity around them then it doesn't really bother them. Of course, I'm talking about sulcatas too, and not mere mortal tortoises, hahahaha.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

Tom said:


> Well I don't have much breeding experience yet. Mostly my sulcatas. Scooter doesn't stop for nothing. Anytime of day. Anywhere on the ranch. Any time of year. Before a meal. After a meal... you get the idea. In my case, they are surrounded by lots of human and vehicular activity all day long. There are always tons of people of all ages checking them out. He doesn't even stop to take a breath when there are a dozen school children within touching distance of him. I tell my little girl they are "wrestling". My boss can hear the bellowing noise from inside the office and so can the clients on the other end of the phone. I guess what I'm saying is that, if they are used to a certain level of human activity around them then it doesn't really bother them. Of course, I'm talking about sulcatas too, and not mere mortal tortoises, hahahaha.



I like the wrestling angle! Species also could be a factor.


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 2, 2011)

I've never seen much of a difference with any tortoises that I keep. I can be standing right next to them working on something while they're breeding and they could care less! The only time that I ever recall seeing a tortoise affected by surrounding distractions is when a female is nesting. While they are very focused on what they're doing they also seem to be very alert for any movement around them. They will always look my way, usually stop digging and not move, just watching me or whatever else is moving nearby them other than other tortoises. Once I move out of their field of view they resume what they were doing. Other than myself and my family mine have no distractions. I live in the sticks so there is no outsiders or traffic near my place. "Thank god I'm a country boy"!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 2, 2011)

We all know tortoises are shameless exhibitionist, they have no shame. maybe aldabs are different, but the bigger they are the less they seem to care.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 2, 2011)

For my redfoots and cherrys, they seem not bothered by another tort, train , plane or human. Even so much as having built special " nesting " sites.. with all the bells and whisltes,privacy too!. Go figure..... both of my Alpha females breed whenever/wherever they can , and all last season laid 5 times INSIDE the " tort hut" with a tortie crowd! ( of course when I realized she was laying I moved everyone , so eggs wouldnt get damaged) . Anywhere from 3 eggs to 10 eggs per clutch. So with that in mind I belive its on the individual tort. I know for a fact ,mine have never even dug in the so called " specialized"sites that has been always been provided for them . Just another "FACT" there is not one "TRUE" perfect or Set in Stone way to do things. Why this forum is the most valuable resource we all can endure. And to think you didnt have to buy my book or read my artical in a herp magazine. All this info is free! 
Greg what ever you are doing is most certinaly working well for you ,and proof is your happy BIG BEASTS... as well as the youngsters. So ... when time comes for me to have a chance at one of them " kiddos" .. you know I"ll be asking you tons of questions~

JD~


----------

